# probleme de fichiers cachés sur mac os 9



## yodark15 (9 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

je suis debutant sur mac et je suis obligé de travailler dessus pour mon travail

j'ai un G4 avec un processeur 350 MHz Power PC G4 et 512 M0 SDRAM ou est installé mac OS 9.2.2 avec une capacité de 9 Go et mac OS 10.3.3 avec 9.5 Go (j'ai rien compris a ce que je viens de marquer mais bon...)

je travaille sur illustrator et photoshop principalement et ceux ci sont installé sur mac os 9

le probleme est que je manque de place et le pauvre mac rame comme un cinglé!

et apparement plus je travaille moins j'ai de place alors que les fichiers que je créé ne reste pas sur cette machine

j'ai donc regardé ce qu'il pouvait y avoir en trop sur mac os 9 et j'ai remarqué que la totalité des fichiers visibles pesaient environ 1,6 Go alors que mon disque est presque plein!

j'aurais donc un peu plus de 7 Go occcupé par des fichiers cachés?!

a mon avis c'est photoshop et illustrator qui créé des fichiers temporaires cachés et qui ne sont jamais supprimés...

selon vous est ce que ça vient de ça? qu'est ce que je peux faire?

est-il possible d'afficher les fichiers cachés?

existe t'il un logiciel pour mac os 9.2.2 permettant de supprimer les fichiers temporaires?

j'espere avoir été assez clair et pas trop confus!

aidez moi svp!
merci d'avance


----------



## lappartien (9 Novembre 2005)

pour tous ces petits problèmes va sur le site de mac os X facile et télécharge dans le chapitre entretien je crois, deux utilitaires dont les liens te sont offerts ainsi que leur fonctionnement.
C'est ONYX et Tools X3.( www.osxfacile.com/)
pour photoshop et illustrator regarde bien si tu leur a donné assez de mémoire, n'hésite pas à leur en donner beaucoup plus que ce qui est recommandé.
Enfin au démarrage de ton mac systéme 9 tu fais pomme alt P + R. Tu retrouveras sur les utilitaires la possibilité d'éliminer bon nombre de fichiers....

bonne soirée. 
Lappartien.yan@offisecure.com


----------



## Invité (9 Novembre 2005)

Sous l'environnement Os 9 :
Il faudrait peut-être que tu regardes dans : "Menu Pomme - Tableaux de Bord - Mémoire" 
Clique sur le bouton "Valeurs par défaut"
Re-dis nous si ça va mieux.


----------

